# Asus Router RT-N56U funktioniert nach Firmware Update nicht mehr



## Chilifresser (3. Januar 2015)

Hallo, ich wollte heute meinen Asus Router RT-N56U ein Firmware  Update spendieren.

Die passende Datei habe ich aus dem Internet gezogen und auch eingespielt. Es stand ein Hinweis mit dabei, dass das Update in etwa 3 Minuten abgeschlossen ist. Nach ca. 15 Minuten hatte ich das Update abgebrochen, was wohl ein Fehler war. Ich komme nicht mehr auf den Pouter. Ein Reset funktioniert ebenfalls nicht mehr. 
Es leutet auch nur die Netzlampe.

Hab ich den Router geschrottet, oder gibt es noch eine Möglichkeit diesen wieder zu beleben?


Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## seekerm (3. Januar 2015)

Schon "ASUS RT-N56U Firmware Restoration version 2.0.0.0" ausprobiert?


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Januar 2015)

Warum hattest du überhaubt ein Update gemacht? Hat der Probleme gemacht? Wenn man keine Probleme hat, würde ich es immer unterlassen ein Update drauf zu ziehen.

Vor einem Update sollte man den auch immer einmal frisch neustarten.

Wenn der überhaupt nicht mehr hochfährt, wirst du wohl nur noch einen neuen holen können.


----------



## Chilifresser (3. Januar 2015)

Nein, habe ich noch nicht! Kannte ich bis jetzt auch nicht.

Ich komme ja nicht auf den Router.  Weder über das Netzwerkkabel direkt am Gerät bzw. über WLAN habe ich keinen Zugriff! Oder kann ich es auch über den USB Anschluß versuchen?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Abductee (3. Januar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Warum hattest du überhaubt ein Update gemacht? Hat der Probleme gemacht?  Wenn man keine Probleme hat, würde ich es immer unterlassen ein Update  drauf zu ziehen.



Speziell beim Router sollte man immer auf den neuesten Stand sein.
SSL-Sicherheitslücken, etc...


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Januar 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Speziell beim Router sollte man immer auf den neuesten Stand sein.
> SSL-Sicherheitslücken, etc...


Wenn im Changelog nichts von Sicherheitlücken steht, kann man das Update getrost sein lassen. Ist wie man sieht ja immer mit Risiko verbunden.


----------



## Chilifresser (3. Januar 2015)

Da haben wir uns gerade überschnitten!

Ich habe den Router schon ein paar Jahre. Es war immer noch die original Firmware drauf. Da hatte ich gelesen, dass durch ein Firmwareupdate die Reichweite bzw. Signalstärke verbessert werden kann. Ich habe bei mir im Haus ein paar Stellen, wo es ein bisschen mehr sein könnte.


----------



## Abductee (3. Januar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn im Changelog nichts von Sicherheitlücken steht, kann man das Update getrost sein lassen.



Das tut es doch.

Firmware version 3.0.0.4.376.3637   2014/11/21
Keine sicherheitsrelevanten Sachen, nur Bugfixes

 Firmware version 3.0.0.4.376.1665   2014/09/05
Upgrade OpenSSL library from 1.0.0d to 1.0.0m

Firmware Version 3.0.0.4.374.5656   2014/04/24
1. Fixed remote command execution vulnerability
2. Fixed parameters buffer overflow vulnerability
3. Fixed XSS(Cross Site Scripting) vulnerability
4. Fixed CSRF(Cross Site Request Forgery) vulnerability
5. Added auto logout function. The timeout time can be configured in - Administration--> System
6. Included patches related to network map. Thanks for Merlin's contribution.
7. Fixed password disclosure in source code when adminstrator logged in. 

Firmware version 3.0.0.4.374.4561   2014/02/21
Security related issues:
1. Force changing FTP from anonymous to account mode after firmware upgraded.
2. Patched IPv6 user interface from Merlin's build.

Firmware version 3.0.0.4.374.4422   2014/02/19
Security related issues:
1. Fixed  lighthttpd vulnerability.
2. Fixed cross-site scripting vulnerability (CWE-79).
3. Fixed the authentication bypass (CWW-592).
4. Added notification to help avoid security risks. 
5. Fixed  network place(samba) and FTP vulnerability. 

Die älteren Updates sind dann von 2013.
Die Updatepolitik von Asus-Routern ist in meinen Augen vorbildlich.


Lad dir das Firmware Restoration Tool runter.
WLAN & Netzwerk - RT-N56U - ASUS


----------



## Chilifresser (3. Januar 2015)

Meiner war noch von 2011 mit der Firmware 1.0.2....


Aber wie komme ich auf den Router um das Tool zu starten?


----------



## seekerm (4. Januar 2015)

Chilifresser schrieb:


> Meiner war noch von 2011 mit der Firmware 1.0.2....
> 
> 
> Aber wie komme ich auf den Router um das Tool zu starten?



http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/wireless/RT-N56U/E7822_RT_N56U_Manual_English.pdf mal Benutzeranleitung Seite 45 lesen


----------



## Chilifresser (7. Januar 2015)

Danke, hat jedoch auch nicht geklappt! Er spielt zwar die Firmeware rauf, zugreifen kann ich trotzdem nicht auf den Router!

Ich kauf mir wohl einen neuen Router!

Vielen Dank Euch allen!


----------



## eckmeister (8. Mai 2015)

Hi,  ich stehe leider genau vor dem gleichen Problem wie Du. Ich habe ein Update von der Original Firmeware auf die aktuelle Version gemacht und jetzt geht nichts mehr. Das Verhalten ist das gleiche wie bei Dir und auch die Firmeware Restoration hing nach dem Einspielen der neuen Firmware.
Hast Du Deinen wieder zum Laufen gebracht ?
Danke und Grüße!


----------



## Grandula (16. November 2015)

eckmeister schrieb:


> Hi,  ich stehe leider genau vor dem gleichen Problem wie Du. Ich habe ein Update von der Original Firmeware auf die aktuelle Version gemacht und jetzt geht nichts mehr. Das Verhalten ist das gleiche wie bei Dir und auch die Firmeware Restoration hing nach dem Einspielen der neuen Firmware.
> Hast Du Deinen wieder zum Laufen gebracht ?
> Danke und Grüße!



Hallo,
gibt es dazu schon eine Lösung, da ich auch das selbe Problem habe?

Danke


----------



## Raising (16. November 2015)

Habt ihr vllt mal den Kundenservice von Asus kontaktiert?
Ich hatte mit dem Gerät auch Probleme und mir wurde relativ schnell geholfen.


----------



## Abductee (16. November 2015)

Was hat der dir geraten?


----------



## Raising (17. November 2015)

Ich hatte ein anderes Problem.
Mir wurde geraten ne andere Firmware(3.0.0.4.376.3879) zu installieren.

Ich hatte vor nem Jahr eine andere auf den Gerät. Diese hatte ich über Update prüfen erhalten.
Was ich frech finde ist, dass auf der Deutschen Asus Seite nur das Gerät RT-N56U_B1 angegeben wird.
Die Firmware für den RT-N56U gibt es auf der englischen Seite. Die beiden Geräte scheinen unterschiedlich zu sein.


----------

